# Spigot leaking



## BDKS (Feb 7, 2009)

I have had nothing but trouble with the fermenting bucket spigot. I took it apart. Cleaned up opening in the bucket again. Then re-assembled. It sat for hours tonight with no leaks. I moved it into a large plastic bin and added water with bentonite, still no leaks. Added riesling kit. Still no leaks. Stirred and it started leaking. Adjusted the spout to stop the leaking. Cleaned up the bin. Hopefully it holds for length of fermentation. I am about to throw it out and order an un-drilled bucket and siphon from now on. I am so frustrated with it....




Was reading about German wines, might add German cuss words to my studies....

Any advice would be appreciated. Now that I have vented.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a plain bucket, wanted the spigot. Ordered a spigot and drilled the hole and screwed the bucket up. Ordered another bucket with pre drilled hole for spigot. Don't like that bucket. It doesn't leak, but I just don't like it for fermenting. I ended up buying another fermenting bucket. 

Did you put the gaskets on both sides of the bucket? If it still leaks you may have a bad gasket. It also may be too tight as well. I saw mine leak when the gasket was too compressed. Loosening it fixed that leak.


----------



## BDKS (Feb 7, 2009)

gaudet said:


> I had a plain bucket, wanted the spigot. Ordered a spigot and drilled the hole and screwed the bucket up. Ordered another bucket with pre drilled hole for spigot. Don't like that bucket. It doesn't leak, but I just don't like it for fermenting. I ended up buying another fermenting bucket.
> 
> Did you put the gaskets on both sides of the bucket? If it still leaks you may have a bad gasket. It also may be too tight as well. I saw mine leak when the gasket was too compressed. Loosening it fixed that leak.



I put new gaskets on it. One on each side of bucket. Did not tighten too much. It was holding until I started stirring. It seems to be holding for now. 

Is there a metal spigot alternative that can replace it? It seems that the mixing loosened the nut. I had to re-tighten. But if you tighten too much it leaks.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 7, 2009)

Generally when they leak it is because they were tightened too much. Be sure not to tighten a lot. Also avoid putting pressure on the spigot. Sometimes I tilt my bucket and let it go into a carboy opening. If you arent carefull it can put too much pressure on it and it could start leaking.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 7, 2009)

Everyone keeps telling me how great the spigot is. I had one for six months. I never used the spigot. It leaked the first time I used it. I had to reach into the bucket to fix it. I could not sleep at night . Will I have an empty bucket in the morning? I replaced the bucket with a 9 gallon bucket. Last week I wanted to start a new batch so I got the spigot bucket back out. I replaced the gaskets, and started new. I filled it checked for leaks. No leaks. 4 hours later no leaks. The next morning I found an empty bucket upstairs and a ruined ceiling down stairs. My spigot bucket and a pile of sheetrock was picked up by the trash man last Tuseday. Too tight, too loose, and broken nut. all in six months. The flaw is that there is a hole in the bucket.


----------



## BDKS (Feb 7, 2009)

Think I might retire it to garden use after this batch. Put metal spigot on it. Use it for mixing fertilizer. At least mine is sitting in plastic tub large enough to contain 6 gallons.


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2009)

I have never used a spigot. To me there is really no reason to use one. The ones who use it would only use it to bottle. I hav a bottle filler that is gravity fed. 

This is what I use. So no need for a spigot. You can get it from George.



<TABLE id=products borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=1 ="Catalog"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=default width="2%" ="table">
<DIV align=center>4887 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>



</TD>
<TD width="20%">


Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler


Gravity fill; stops automatically when bottle is full</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$34.99</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$34.99 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>Stocked </TD>
<TD width="15%">


Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2009)

All my buckets have spigots and I have never had a problem any problems with them.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 7, 2009)

hey Wade, I just looked at the picture on your website. You do not have the same spigots that we have. Our spigot has a 1/8 inch rib that holds the gasket. If the nut is too loose it leaks, if it is too tight it hemroids and leaks . if you ever touch the spigot or turn it at all it hemroids and blows out. If you pour warm water in it the nut pops off. If it had a larger surface for the gasket it might work.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 8, 2009)

Have 2 kinds of spigots and love them.....
Great for transferring out after fermentation...
Wonderful for bottling...
No problems here.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2009)

Can someone post a pic of these leakers so we know what they look like?


----------



## rrussell (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade, are yours the same brand that george sells? also I was wondering if it is easier to leave less lees with these when racking your wine than it is when using a syphon hose. thanks, ron.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2009)

I did get 2 of my spigots and buckets from George and 2 locally but they were the same with different colors. I think they do a better job of leaving lees as you are not sticking anything in the wine that can move and stir things up although thats not why I use them, I used them for the ease of use as there is no siphon needed, just attach hose and open and also aids in cleanup just a little as you dont have to clean a racking cane which aint much.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 8, 2009)

This spigot comes with two gaskets one hard rubber and one sponge. the sponge gets bigger than the spigot when it gets wet and pops over the spigot. The hard rubber is like an o-ring and hemroids if you get it too tight. If it is too loose the sponge side leaks. http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5508


----------



## geocorn (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a very perplexing issue to me. I have used 15 of the buckets with spigotsfor over 7 years now without any problems, once they are adjusted properly. I also have thousands of very happy customers using my setup. I do hear an occasional problem, but it is usually either a poorly drilled hole on the bucketand I replace the bucket or the spigot is on too tight which flattened out the washers. I will have a new spigot next month if it checks out and hopefully, it will solve the remaining problems.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 8, 2009)

George, I believe that the spigot works for most people. On a scale from 0-10 I would rate you, your store and sites at around 100. I am very happy over all , thank you. Iam sure that if I would just ask, you would do anything to fixthe problem. I just have not had much luck with the spigot. Look at it this way. If I make a mistake while in the room and break something, I am ok with that. When something breaks it's self while I am away, I am not ok with that. The wine should be safe while I am away. No spigot - No risk of a leak. I have so many good options that do not include a spigot. 


The last thing that I found was that if you fill the bucket with sink hot water the nut will pop off after 5 minutes and the spigot will fall out. Why would you fill the bucket with hot water? "I was cleaning". was it too hot to put my hands into? "Yes" Why? "No good reason"


----------



## BDKS (Feb 8, 2009)

Rocky Top said:


> This spigot comes with two gaskets one hard rubber and one sponge. the sponge gets bigger than the spigot when it gets wet and pops over the spigot. The hard rubber is like an o-ring and hemroids if you get it too tight. If it is too loose the sponge side leaks. http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5508








That is the one I am having problems with. New gaskets did not help. Part of the problem is you can not get it tight enough to not come loose without it leaking. One little bump with a spoon and your wine is on the floor. At least mine is holding for now. I notice in the instruction videos a twist lever spigot is used. I wonder if those were made better.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 8, 2009)

I am sorry I should have been more clear. I have the same spigot as BDKS


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2009)

The twist lever or Italian (I believe) is what I have.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 8, 2009)

Just for the record. I was going to remove the sheetrock anyway. I had an ice maker leak just two feet away from the wine leak.


----------



## geocorn (Feb 8, 2009)

When I get the new spigot, I will try it out. If it appears better, I will let you know.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2009)

Im glad that the ceiling was going to be replaced anyway although wish neither had happened to you, ceilings are the worst!


----------



## bikerrew (Feb 25, 2009)

I purchased 4 of the "new style" spigots from George. I have had NO leaks or problems since. They have only one gasket which goes on the outside. I like 'em.
Ray


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2009)

They should have 1 gasket on each side, are you sure that you just didnt see the inner 1?


----------



## geocorn (Feb 25, 2009)

wade,


The new spigots only have one gasket. In addition, I am getting very good feedback on them.


----------



## Bert (Feb 25, 2009)

Do they fit in the same size hole as the old ones????


----------



## geocorn (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, they do.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool George!


----------



## bikerrew (Mar 22, 2009)

Just a follow up. I have made 8 batches in 4 fermenters since changing to the new style spigots. I also take the spigot off and clean between batches and NOT one drip.
I'm sold on the new design.
Ray


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2009)

I really havent had any problem with my old ones yet except for the occasional drip right in the very beginning but it always seals itself very fast after say maybe 10 drips max but I will have to get some replacements soon just in case.


----------



## smokegrub (Mar 22, 2009)

I only use the buckets for bottling. Leakers were not my problem, but I always do 6 gallon batches and constantly found myself concerned with whether or not the bucket was going to foam over. I now use a 10 gallon Brute for my primary fermentations and couldn't be happier. The handles on the sides make it easy to lift. It is also easy to clean with no concern for the cleanliness of a spigot.


----------



## bikerrew (Mar 28, 2009)

As I have said before I really like the new style spigot. I have been looking at why they work better and I think it is the one gasket. When you use two gaskets the screw nut on the inside cannot get a good seal on the curved surface on the inside of the fermenter. I don't know for sure but I'm also going to try the "old" style with one gasket. By the way, the one gasket would go on the outside.
Ray


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been using the older twin gasket style for 5 years now and have 4 of them and have never had more then a few drops before they sealed themselves up and most of the time they never leak at all.


----------

